# Security Suite: Test: Comodo Internet Security



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1971000/1971014/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Security Suite: Test: Comodo Internet Security*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Die kostenlose Security Suite von Comodo enthält einen Antiviren-Scanner und -Wächter sowie eine Applikations- und Netzwerkfirewall. Der signaturbasierte Antiviren-Schutz liegt mit seiner Erkennungsrate jedoch unter dem Branchendurchschnitt und die Firewall tritt sehr häufig in Erscheinung.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

